# anscheinlich



## ABBA Stanza

Hi,

ich kenne einen 14-jährigen deutschen Jungen, der immer "anscheinlich" anstatt "anscheinend" sagt. Das wundert mich, da ich keinen Wörterbuch-Eintrag fürs erstere finde, weder im Duden noch bei DWDS oder WordReference. Ich bin trotzdem verunsichert, da er wie gesagt Muttersprachler ist.

Was sagt ihr dazu? Würdet ihr "anscheinlich" als Fehler ansehen, oder einfach als seltene aber valide Variante von "anscheinend"?

Ich danke euch schon im Voraus für eure Beiträge.

Viele Grüße
Abba


----------



## Demiurg

Ist vielleicht eine Kontraktion aus "anscheinend und "augenscheinlich". 

Im Ernst: das DWB führt das Wort auf; möglicherweise wird es regional noch verwendet. Ich habe es allerdings noch nie gehört.


----------



## Kajjo

ABBA Stanza said:


> Was sagt ihr dazu? Würdet ihr "anscheinlich" als Fehler ansehen


Ja, für mich ist das kein im zeitgenössischen Deutsch existentes Wort. Vielleicht sogar eine bloße fehlerhafte Neubildung des Jungen, der da was durcheinander bringt.


----------



## Hutschi

Ich kenne das Wort, wenn es auch selten ist. Es ist sehr wahrscheinlich keine Eigenerfindung des Jungen, eher wirklich ein Sprachrelikt. Ich empfinde es auch nicht als falsch und verstehe es sofort.
Wie Demiurg schrieb, es steht im DWB.
Wörterbuchnetz - Deutsches Wörterbuch von Jacob Grimm und Wilhelm Grimm


> ANSCHEINLICH, apparens, anscheinend, scheinbar: in dieser anscheinlichen kleinigkeit. Herder 13, 41; unter einem anscheinlichen vorwande. Tieck ges. nov. 10, 182.



Vielleicht wird es im Süden häufiger verwendet als im Norden. Aber das ist nur eine Vermutung. Wo hast Du es gehört, Abba?

Gelesen habe ich das Wort auch schon.

Semantisch klingt es für mich etwas subjektiver als "anscheinend".

Ich sehe die Gruppierung so:
Anscheinend - scheinbar, wahrscheinlich  (siehe weitere Diskussion. "Scheinbar" wird hier anscheinend falsch von mir verwendet.)
Anscheinlich - augenscheinlich, wahrscheinlich

Der Unterschied ist aber doch eher vage.

Grammatisch kann es (anders als "anscheinend") auch als Adjektiv verwendet werden.

Das ist ein anscheinlicher Vorwand.
Nicht:
*Das ist ein anscheinender Vorwand.


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> Anscheinend - scheinbar,


Was soll uns das sagen? Die beiden Wörter sind ja nun gegensätzlich und der Unterschied ist auch sehr wichtig! Diese beiden Vokabeln sollten Deutschlernende auf jeden Fall klar unterscheiden!

_anscheinend = die Vermutung, dass etwas wirklich so ist, wie es erscheint
scheinbar = dem Schein nach ist es so, aber in Wirklichkeit anders_


----------



## Hutschi

Das hängt vom Kontext ab.
Wenn ich sage:
_Draußen wird es kalt sein. = Ich vermute, dass es draußen kalt ist._​wird:
_Das ist scheinbar so. = Das ist anscheinend so. = Das ist vermutlich so. (Siehe weitere Diskussion)
Das ist nur scheinbar so.= Das ist nicht so. Es sieht nur so aus._​
Wenn ich sage:
_Das Objektiv ist sauber._​Dann bedeutet:
_Das ist nur scheinbar so. = Es sieht so aus, aber es ist in Wirklichkeit nicht sauber. 
_​Der Satz funktioniert mit "anscheinend" nicht.
"*_Das ist nur anscheinend so._"​ist nicht idiomatisch und es ist unverständlich.

Die Bedeutung hängt vom Kontext ab, auch standardsprachlich.
(Ich nehme an, dass wir übereinstimmen, dass im Duden markiert ist, wenn etwas nicht standardsprachlich ist.)

Duden | scheinbar | Rechtschreibung, Bedeutung, Definition, Synonyme, Herkunft

aufgrund einer Täuschung wirklich, als Tatsache erscheinend, aber in Wahrheit nicht wirklich gegeben
(selten) dem Anschein nach gegeben, vorhanden, bestehend
...

(Edit: Formatiert und Beispiele ergänzt, reduziert auf das Wesentlichste.)


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> Das ist scheinbar so. = Das ist anscheinend so. = Das ist vermutlich so.


Sorry Hutschi, das ist einfach sachlich falsch. Offensichtlich unterscheidest du _scheinbar / anscheinend_ nicht korrekt. Bitte lass uns hier nicht die Deutschlernenden verwirren. Du bist einfach auf dem Holzweg.

Duden | anscheinend | Rechtschreibung, Bedeutung, Definition, Synonyme, Herkunft

Dort wird die Unterscheidung deutlich erklärt. Sie ist wichtig!


----------



## Hutschi

(Artikel entfernt)


----------



## berndf

@Hutschi : Hier muss ich es wirklich einmal so streng sagen wie @Kajjo.

Es besteht ein ganz fundamentaler Unterschied zwischen _scheinbar_ und _anscheinend_:

_Anscheinend_ beschreibt was offenbar ist, lässt es aber explizit offen, ob dieses Offenbare auch der Wirklichkeit entspricht.
_Scheinbar_ beschreibt was einen mit der Wirklichkeit im Widerspruch stehenden Anschein erweckt.
Dieser Unterschied ist ganz fundamental und wer diese Wörter im Widerspruch zu dieser Beschreibung verwendet, verwendet sie eindeutig falsch.


----------



## Alemanita

ABBA Stanza said:


> Hi,
> 
> ich kenne einen 14-jährigen deutschen Jungen, der immer "anscheinlich" anstatt "anscheinend" sagt. Das wundert mich, da ich keinen Wörterbuch-Eintrag fürs erstere finde, weder im Duden noch bei DWDS oder WordReference. Ich bin trotzdem verunsichert, da er wie gesagt Muttersprachler ist.
> 
> Was sagt ihr dazu? Würdet ihr "anscheinlich" als Fehler ansehen, oder einfach als seltene aber valide Variante von "anscheinend"?
> 
> Ich danke euch schon im Voraus für eure Beiträge.
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Abba



Bei einem 14-jährigen Jungen würde ich ganz, ganz vorsichtig davon ausgehen, dass er vielleicht, eventuell, unter Umständen, noch nicht so firm in seiner Muttersprache ist und hier "anscheinend" und "wahrscheinlich" durcheinander geschmissen hat.
Nur ABBA Stanza kann beurteilen, wie sich der Junge sonst ausdrückt, woher er kommt, wie seine Eltern sprechen und so weiter und so fort.


----------



## Hutschi

_Zwiebelfisch-Abc: scheinbar/anscheinend - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Kultur

(Den Link habe ich freundlicherweise von Kajjo erhalten.)

Der wesentlichste Punkt ist:






			In den meisten Fällen, in denen scheinbar gebraucht wird, ist in Wirklichkeit anscheinend gemeint.
		
Click to expand...

_
Also: Wie die Leute es meist sprechen, ist falsch.

Ich hoffe, dass das den Streit beilegt.

Ich habe die Texte auf das Wesentliche reduziert (Unter Berücksichtigung der Folgetexte) und mit  die strittigen Stellen markiert.


----------



## Frieder

Hutschi said:


> Also: Wie die Leute es meist sprechen, ist falsch.



Dann _kann _es doch eigentlich nicht falsch sein – oder wer sollte _den Leuten_ das vorschreiben?

Was ist Sprache? Was Leute sprechen; und nicht, was der Duden vorschreibt.

Kann Sprache falsch sein? Nur, wenn man der Sprache das Recht auf Entwicklung abspricht und sie in den Grenzen von (Jahreszahl hier einfügen) erhalten möchte.


----------



## berndf

Frieder said:


> Dann _kann _es doch eigentlich nicht falsch sein


Doch, in diesem speziellen Fall schon. Ich bin der festen Überzeugung, dass auch wenn sehr viele Leute in der Alltagssprache die Wörter in einer mit der Beschreibung in #9 in Widerspruch stehenden Art und Weise benutzen, die Beschreibung dennoch weitgehend unter gebildeten Sprechern konsensfähig ist. Man kann in der Alltagssprache sehr wohl dem eigenen (reflektieren) Verständnis zuwider formulieren und das ist m. E., worum es sich hier handelt.


----------



## Hutschi

Es handelt sich auch nicht um eine Bedeutungserweiterung sondern um eine Einengung.
Vergleiche:
Wörterbuchnetz - Deutsches Wörterbuch von Jacob Grimm und Wilhelm Grimm

Es gab damals sehr viele Bedeutungen.
In unserem Kontext (also nicht "glänzend, leuchtend, usw." u.a.)



> 2) in die augen fallend, sichtbar, wahrnehmbar, deutlich erkennbar, ersichtlich.
> (noch mundartlich)
> 2) c) erkennbar, von geistiger wahrnehmung
> 2)f) in die augen fallend, augenscheinlich, offenbar, offenkundig


noch in den Kontext fallend.



> 3) wahrscheinlich, einleuchtend, glaubwürdig, annehmbar, als ausdruck der relativen gewiszheit,


_Das ist die von mir verwendete falsche ungebildete Bedeutung, die heute von "gebildeten" Sprechern abgelehnt wird.




			4) was nur dem scheine nach existiert, nicht wirklich, trügerisch, wesenlos, vergeblich, erdichtet
		
Click to expand...

Das ist die Bedeutung, die "gebildete" Sprecher heute ausschließlich als korrekt betrachten._

Im Prinzip liegt es daran, dass Januswörter die Tendenz haben, nach einer oder der anderen Seite zu kippen und dass die Tendenz besteht, Sprache eindeutig und wohldefiniert in richtig und falsch festlegen zu wollen.
_
Zu "Anscheinlich" ist es nicht so genau definiert. Das Wort ist zu selten.


_


----------



## Frieder

Hutschi said:


> und dass die Tendenz besteht, Sprache eindeutig und wohldefiniert in richtig und falsch festlegen zu wollen.


... genau, was ich meine.



berndf said:


> dass auch wenn *sehr viele Leute in der Alltagssprache* die Wörter in einer mit der Beschreibung in #9 in Widerspruch stehenden Art und Weise benutzen, die Beschreibung dennoch weitgehend unter *gebildeten Sprechern* konsensfähig ist.



... das heißt: nur _gebildete _Sprecher sprechen _richtig_? Und _sehr vielen Leuten _unterlaufen_ in der Alltagssprache _ Fehler, die sehr wenige _gebildeten Sprecher_ nicht machen?


----------



## elroy

Ich bin mit Frieder und Hutschi und finde berndfs Stellungnahme ehrlich gesagt überraschend. Kajjo ist ja bekanntlich präskriptiv, aber berndf ist normalerweise deskriptiv.


----------



## berndf

Frieder said:


> .. das heißt: nur _gebildete _Sprecher sprechen _richtig_? Und _sehr vielen Leute _unterlaufen_ in der Alltagssprache _ Fehler, die sehr wenige _gebildeten Sprecher_ nicht machen?


Für das Standardregister (und nur darüber geht es nach Konvention in einem Thread, im dem nicht ausdrücklich gesagt wird, dass es sich um andere Register handelt) ist das die gängige und normalerweise selbst wieder konsensfähige Definition.


----------



## Hutschi

Für mich bestand die Schwierigkeit hierin:
Ich habe es vorsichtshalber im Duden überprüft, bevor ich geschrieben habe. Dort müssen zwei verschiedene Autoren geschrieben haben, denn die Definitionen für "anscheinend" und "scheinbar" widersprechen sich.
Bei "scheinbar" wird geschrieben, dass es (wenn auch selten) im Standardregister "anscheinend" bedeuten kann. ("Anscheinend" steht nicht explizit da, entspricht aber der zweiten Definition.)
Unter "anscheinend" steht dagegen, dass "scheinbar" nicht "anscheinend" bedeuten kann.

Duden | scheinbar | Rechtschreibung, Bedeutung, Definition, Synonyme, Herkunft

aufgrund einer Täuschung wirklich, als Tatsache erscheinend, aber in Wahrheit nicht wirklich gegeben
(selten) dem Anschein nach gegeben, vorhanden, bestehend
...
Es ist also dem Anschein nach gegeben, vorhanden, bestehend. Und das ist genau die Definition für "anscheinend".

Und nach Meinung der "gebildeten" Sprecher falsch.
Denn unter "anscheinend" wiederum steht das Gegenteil. Das was Kajjo und Bernd sagen:

Entsprechend Kajjos Definition.
_



			anscheinend = die Vermutung, dass etwas wirklich so ist, wie es erscheint
scheinbar = dem Schein nach ist es so, aber in Wirklichkeit anders
		
Click to expand...

_
Es sieht ja fast gleich aus.
Der Unterschied liegt im Nebensatz: "Aber in Wirklichkeit ist es anders." Dieser ist in der Dudendefinition 2.) für "scheinbar" nicht vorhanden. Stünde dort: "Nur dem Anschein nach gegeben, vorhanden, bestehend" würden sie übereinstimmen.
Der Duden gibt für Anschein beide Möglichkeiten:

äußerer Schein, [falscher] Eindruck.
Der äußere Schein kann ja mit der Wirklichkeit übereinstimmen, muss es aber nicht.


----------



## Kajjo

Gängige Fehler ergeben nichts Richtiges. Die Unterscheidung ist wertvoll und richtig und in meinem Umfeld wird sie auch beachtet. Für können uns doch nicht an Fehlern orientieren, sondern müssen Bildung verbreiten!

Es gibt auch viele verbreitete Rechtschreibfehler. Wollen wir die dann auch alle als "alternative Fakten" definieren? Fehler machen doch keine Regel!

Im übrigen missversteht Hutschi einfach die Einträge des Dudens. Der Duden ist ein Regelwerk, kein Bedeutungslexikon. Die einführenden Kurzbeschreibungen eines Lemmas dienen dazu, das Wort in einen inhaltlichen Kontext zu stellen und auch die gegebenen Synonyme sind nicht _identisch_, sondern _ähnlich_. Aus den kurzen Stichwörtern darf beim Duden nicht geschlossen werden, dass dies die exakte Bedeutung ist, denn der Duden ist für Deutsche, die die Wörter eigentlich kennen sollten.

Die Anmerkungen in der Sektion "gewusst wie" (oder ähnlich) versuchen ebendiesen Mangel auszugleichen und entsprechendes Wissen zu vermitteln. So ist das hier glasklar für "anscheinend, scheinbar" geschehen. Ich gebe zu, der Absatz hätte bei beiden Wörtern verlinkt sein können.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Gängige Fehler ergeben nichts Richtiges.


Das Argument gilt nicht für Aussagen, deren Gültigkeit kein anderes Wahrheitskriterium als Konvention haben. Und Wortbedeutungen gehören in diese Kategorie. Es gibt kein "richtig" und "falsch" außerhalb von dem was üblich ist. Darum muss man etwas vorsichtiger argumentieren.


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> Ich bin mit Frieder und Hutschi und finde berndfs Stellungnahme ehrlich gesagt überraschend. Kajjo ist ja bekanntlich präskriptiv, aber berndf ist normalerweise deskriptiv.


Wenn du schaust, wie ich argumentiert habe, wirst du sehen, dass es schon in einem deskriptivistischen war. Kajjo und ich sind aus unterschiedlichen Gründen "zufällig" zum selben Ergebnis gelangt.


----------



## Hutschi

Ich habe eine Umfrage unter meinen Kollegen gemacht, sie stammen aus verschiedenen Sprachregionen, leben aber seit vielen Jahren (mindestens 10) in Dresden.

"Anscheinlich" kennt niemand, aber alle würden es verstehen.
"Scheinbar" verwenden alle im passenden Kontext wie "anscheinend", aber zwei erinnern sich, dass man einst versucht hat, ihnen die Unterscheidung beizubringen. Eine Kollegin erinnert sich, dass sie mal nachgeschlagen hat und über den tieferen Sinn nachgedacht hat, sie verwendet aber auch meist "scheinbar". Hier in Dresden verwenden es also auch die Akademiker meist "falsch" und sind damit ungebildet.

---
In anderem Kontext bedeutet "scheinbar" soviel wie "sichtbar", zum Beispiel die scheinbare Helligkeit. Sie ist die tatsächlich sichtbare Helligkeit. Hier ist der "volkstümliche" Sinn in übertragenem Sinn natürlich nicht die "falsche Helligkeit", sondern eben die sichtbare Helligkeit auf der Erde.

Die standardsprachliche Unterscheidung wird also auch von "gebildeten" Sprechern nur in speziellem Kontext gemacht.

Gefährlich wird es, wenn jemand Verantwortliches auf die standardsprachliche Verwendung rechnet oder auf ihr beharrt, wenn ein Anruf kommt: "Meine Tochter ist scheinbar krank, kannst du mir bitte helfen?"
Hier ist so klar "anscheinend/wahrscheinlich" gemeint, dass in dieser Situation niemand, auch kein "gebildeter Sprecher", es auf "Meine Tochter simuliert" oder "Sie ist in Wirklichkeit gesund" umformulieren sollte.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Kajjo said:


> Im übrigen missversteht Hutschi einfach die Einträge des Dudens. Der Duden ist ein Regelwerk, kein Bedeutungslexikon.


Das sehe ich nicht so. Die Definitionen stammen aus dem Duden Universalwörterbuch, siehe hier:
"aufgrund einer Täuschung wirklich, als Tatsache erscheinend, aber in Wahrheit nicht wirklich gegeben" - Google Search

Ansonsten gebe ich dir recht. Man sollte die Unterscheidung machen.

Deutsch-Lerner müsste man aber noch darauf hinweisen, dass ›scheinbar‹ oft im Sinne von ›anscheinend‹ verwendet wird. Zur Sprachbeherrschung gehört ja auch die passive Sprachbeherrschung, nicht nur die aktive.


----------



## Hutschi

Wie ist es beim Alter?
Das scheinbare Alter umfasst das tatsächliche Alter, dachte ich bisher.
Als Standard wird aber aus dem Duden nur das verwendet, was mit der gebildeten Sprechweise übereinstimmt.
Trotzdem denke ich, dass auch die zweite Duden-Bedeutung korrekt ist, auch wenn man sie als gebildeter Sprecher nicht verwenden darf, obwohl sie das Duden-Wörterbuch als Standard benennt.
Der Duden, Deutsches Universalwörterbuch, gibt als Beispiel: Scheinbares Alter des Täters: 20 Jahre.
Bedeutet das tatsächlich, dass er jedes Alter haben kann, außer 20 Jahre? Das glaube ich nicht. Der Duden sagt: Doch, er kann. Ich auch.

Eigenes Beispiel:

Scheinbares Alter 62 Jahre. Tatsächliches Alter 62 Jahre. 
Das dürfte es nicht geben, wenn es im Sinne der Täuschung stimmt.
Und es wird ja auch von der zweiten Duden-Bedeutung mit umfasst.
Hier kann ich idiomatisch weder anscheinendes noch anscheinliches Alter verwenden. Zumindest habe ich noch nie "anscheinliches Alter" gehört.
Es müsste laut der Standarddefinition gebildeter Sprecher bedeuten:


Tatsächliches Alter 55,65,57,58,59,60,61,_ (ohne 62)_, 63,64,65 oder 66 Jahre.
Wenn das Alter scheinbar 62 Jahre ist, kann es nicht wirklich 62 Jahre betragen.

Das war mir wirklich neu.
"Anscheinendes Alter" habe ich noch nie gehört, so müsste es aber korrekt heißen.
Ich bin über die gebildete Sprechweise jetzt sehr verwirrt.

(Wegen des eigentlichen Themas nehme ich auch "anscheinlich" immer wieder mit auf.)

"Er ist anscheinend 62 Jahre alt" ist dagegen idiomatisch.
"Er ist anscheinlich 62 Jahre alt" halte ich für möglich, habe es aber noch nie gehört.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Im übrigen missversteht Hutschi einfach die Einträge des Dudens. Der Duden ist ein Regelwerk, kein Bedeutungslexikon.


Der Duden ist ein Wörterbuch. Es "stellt den aktuellen deutschen Wortschatz so umfassend wie möglich dar". Ein "Regelwerk" ist er nicht.


Hutschi said:


> In anderem Kontext bedeutet "scheinbar" soviel wie "sichtbar", zum Beispiel die scheinbare Helligkeit. Sie ist die tatsächlich sichtbare Helligkeit. Hier ist der "volkstümliche" Sinn in übertragenem Sinn natürlich nicht die "falsche Helligkeit", sondern eben die sichtbare Helligkeit auf der Erde.


In der Physik kontrastiert _scheinbar_ mit _tatsächlich_ oder _absolut_. Die _scheinbare Helligkeit_ und die _scheinbare Größe_ eines Himmelskörper kontrastiert mit seiner _absoluten Helligkeit_ und seiner _tatsächlichen Größe_.


----------



## Hutschi

berndf said:


> Der Duden ist ein Wörterbuch. Es "stellt den aktuellen deutschen Wortschatz so umfassend wie möglich dar". Ein "Regelwerk" ist er nicht.
> 
> In der Physik kontrastiert _scheinbar_ mit _tatsächlich_ oder _absolut_. Die _scheinbare Helligkeit_ und die _scheinbare Größe_ eines Himmelskörper kontrastiert mit seiner _absoluten Helligkeit_ und seiner _tatsächlichen Größe_.


Genau. Und sie ist exakt messbar. Es ist keine "falsche" Helligkeit.


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Es ist keine "falsche" Helligkeit.


Das hat auch keiner gesagt. _Scheinbar_ kontrastiert mit _wirklich/tatsächlich_. _Falsch_ kontrastiert mit _wahr_.


----------



## Alemanita

Zu dieser Diskussion habe ich noch eine Frage: diejenigen Personen, die beide Begriffe, _scheinbar_ und _anscheinend_, im Sinne von 'anscheinend' verwenden - welches Wort verwenden sie, wenn sie ausdrücken wollen, dass etwas nur so aussieht als ob, dieser _Schein_ aber trügt? Und was ist mit Begriffen wie _scheintot und _etwas nur _zum Schein_ tun?


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Je nach Kontext ›vermeintlich‹, ›angeblich‹, auf duden.de sind noch weitere Synonyme angegeben:
Duden | scheinbar | Rechtschreibung, Bedeutung, Definition, Synonyme, Herkunft


----------



## Alemanita

Danke, Schlabberlatz!


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> Hier in Dresden verwenden es also auch die Akademiker meist "falsch" und sind damit ungebildet.


Ja, dann ist das wohl so. Ich finde das absolut erschreckend. 

Im akademischen Umfeld habe ich so etwas kaum erlebt und würde es als peinlich empfinden, solch eine wichtige Unterscheidung nicht zu machen. In einem schriftlichen Dokument würde das wirklich unpassend sein. Ich finde schon, dass man als Akademiker diesen Anspruch an sich selbst haben muss, diese fundamentale Unterscheidung zu kennen und korrekt zu verwenden.


----------



## Demiurg

Der Unterschied zwischen "anscheinend" und "scheinbar" wurde uns schon recht früh in der Schule beigebracht und die Lehrer achteten sehr auf die korrekte Verwendung.  Sobald jemand "scheinbar" sagt, geht bei mir sofort eine Lampe an und ich überprüfe im Geist, ob nicht "anscheinend" gemeint ist.


----------



## Hutschi

Genau. Es bedeutet in diesem Fall "anscheinend". Dass es sich der Anstrengung zahlreicher Pädagogen und Jahre verweigert, sehe ich aber nicht (mehr) als verwunderlich an. Ich habe ja früher auch gedacht, nur was wir in der Schule gelernt haben, sei korrekt. Diesen Standpunkt habe ich verlassen, als ich mich näher mit Sprachentwicklung beschäftigt habe.


----------



## berndf

Wir hatten diese Diskussion ja schon mal vor 7 1/2 Jahren. Damals hatten wir uns geeinigt auf:


berndf said:


> Ich denke darauf können wir uns einigen:
> - Standardsprachlich ist die Verwendung von _scheinbar_ im Sinne von _anscheinend_ ein Fehler.
> - Umgangssprachlich wir zwischen _scheinbar_ und _anscheinend_ vielfach nicht unterschieden.



Für das, was standardsprachlich _falsch_ ist gibt es eine recht pragmatische Definition: _das was der Lektor dem Autor um die Ohren schlägt_. Und das ist m.E. Immer noch der Fall, wenn _anscheinend_ und _scheinbar_ nicht sauber unterschieden werden. Allerdings verliert dieses Kriterium an Schärfe, weil (aus verschiedenen Grunden) immer mehr Texte ohne klassisches Lektorat veröffentlicht werden.

Es bleibt als Ersatzkriterium immer mehr nur noch der _Konsens gebildeter Sprecher_, ein Kriterium das wohl sehr viel schwerer nachzuweisen ist. Ich muss sagen, dass mich das Ergebnis deiner Umfrage sehr verwundert und ich habe immer noch Zweifel an seiner Repräsentativität. Mir geht es so wie Demiurg: Die Semantik dieser beiden Wörter wurde in der Schule zu genau und ausgiebig behandelt, als dass ich mir vorstellen könnte, dass gebildete Sprecher diese Unterscheidung nicht zumindest theoretisch beherrschen, auch wenn sie sie in der Alltagssprache nicht immer beachten.

Kann es sein, das hierauf in DDR Schulen weniger wert gelegt wurde als in BRD Schulen?

Absolut essentiell ist die Unterscheidung für technische und physikalische Fachsprache. Hier bedeutet scheinbar bzw. Schein- in jedem Fall, dass es sich nicht um eine einem Objekt innewohnende Größe handelt, sondern um ein Artefakt der Messmethode, oder des Kontextes, in der sie sich manifestiert, wie in _scheinbare Größe _oder _Scheinwiderstand_.


----------



## Kajjo

berndf said:


> Absolut essentiell ist die Unterscheidung für technische und physikalische Fachsprache.


Ich stimme dir natürlich zu, denke aber, dass das Konzept von "scheinbar" in quasi JEDER ernstzunehmenden Wissenschaft eine wichtige Rolle spielt, nicht nur in Naturwissenschaft und Technik. Auch Juristen, BWLer oder Marketing, was auch immer, das KONZEPT, dass etwas nur so "scheint als ob" ist doch allgegenwärtig und die Unterscheidung daher auch so wichtig.

Gerade deswegen sehe ich den Zusammenhang zu Bildung und Niveau hier als so eklatant an. Es ist einfach ein wichtiges Konzept und nicht nur eine sprachliche Feinheit.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Ich stimme dir natürlich zu, denke aber, dass das Konzept von "scheinbar" in quasi JEDER ernstzunehmenden Wissenschaft eine wichtige Rolle spielt, nicht nur in Naturwissenschaft und Technik. Auch Juristen, BWLer oder Marketing, was auch immer, das KONZEPT, dass etwas nur so "scheint als ob" ist doch allgegenwärtig und die Unterscheidung daher auch so wichtig.


Einverstanden. Ich habe Physik/Technik erwähnt, weil in anderen Bereichen weniger Fachausdrücke gibt, deren Interpretation davon abhängt. Der einzige, der mir einfällt ist _Scheinselbstständigkeit_.



Kajjo said:


> Gerade deswegen sehe ich den Zusammenhang zu Bildung und Niveau hier als so eklatant an. Es ist einfach ein wichtiges Konzept und nicht nur eine sprachliche Feinheit.


Man kann diese Unterscheidung in der Alltagssprache ja ignorieren. Das ist i.d.R. unproblematisch.

Ich gebe dir aber recht, dass man sich zumindest als Akademiker dieser Unterscheidung bewusst sein sollte, um Fachtexte korrekt verstehen zu können.


----------



## Hutschi

In Fachsprache werden Begriffe fast immer genauer definiert.
Das ist klar.

Meine Umfrage war nur unter Kollegen, also keine wissenschaftliche Umfrage, und sie war lokal begrenzt. Ich habe bei den Machern vom Sprachatlas angeregt, das aufzunehmen. Mal sehen.

Ich habe kein Problem damit, dass es auch in gehobenem Stil streng unterschieden wird. In Alltagssprache wird es das, wenn man Zwiebelfisch trauen darf, nicht.
Im Lektorat wird es um die Ohren gehauen, wenn gehobener Stil verlangt wird. Wenn Dialoge in Alltagssprache gestaltet werden, so ist diese oft idealisiert, das wird aber immer weniger so gehandhabt. Immer mehr kommt Alltagssprache.


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> In Alltagssprache wird es das, wenn man Zwiebelfisch trauen darf, nicht.


Auch das interpretierst du wieder viel zu schwarzweiß. Auch das hat irgendwie mit Sprachbeherrschung zu tun... Zwiebelfisch räumt nur ein, dass der Begriff oft _falsch_ verwendert wird, nicht dass der Begriff nicht unterschieden wird oder halt doch etliche Sprecher es richtig machen oder von falscher Verwendung irritiert sind.


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Im Lektorat wird es um die Ohren gehauen, wenn gehobener Stil verlangt wird.


Mir "gehoben" hat das eigentlich nichts zu tun. Aber mit Standardsprache. Technische oder akademische Sprache muss nicht gehoben sein, wohl aber Standard (außer in Fällen, in denen die Fachsprache explizit von der Standardsprache abweicht).


----------



## Hutschi

Jedenfalls wird der Unterschied auch im DDR-Duden gemacht. Ich habe gerade nachgesehen.
Und ich habe nie gesagt, dass es keinen Unterschied gibt, sondern, dass beide in bestimmtem Kontext ungefähr synonym sind.

Die Beispiele dort sind: "Anscheinend hört er aufmerksam zu." vs. "Scheinbar hört er aufmerksam zu."

Nur: Genau das zeigt, warum viele es als Synonym verwenden. Wenn ich nur beobachte, bleibt unklar, was stimmt.


Der Duden gibt für "anscheinend" eine hohe Wahrscheinlichkeit an, dass es stimmt.
Und der Fakt, dass "scheinbar" nicht stimmt, steht in eckigen Klammern. Das bedeutet eine zusätzliche Erläuterung.


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Die Beispiele dort sind: "Anscheinend hört er aufmerksam zu." vs. "Scheinbar hört er aufmerksam zu."


Ich kann es mir theoretisch vorstellen, dass Leute hier keinen Unterschied machen, aber wirklich nur theoretisch. Persönlich kann ich das aus meinem Sprachgefühl nicht nachvollziehen.

Aus _Scheinbar hört er aufmerksam zu_ würde ich auch alltagssprachlich immer eine gewisse Portion Misstrauen raushören.


----------



## Hutschi

Noch mal explizit:


berndf said:


> Wir hatten diese Diskussion ja schon mal vor 7 1/2 Jahren. Damals hatten wir uns geeinigt auf:
> 
> 
> 
> Ich denke darauf können wir uns einigen:
> - Standardsprachlich ist die Verwendung von _scheinbar_ im Sinne von _anscheinend_ ein Fehler.
> - Umgangssprachlich wir zwischen _scheinbar_ und _anscheinend_ vielfach nicht unterschieden.
> 
> 
> 
> ...
Click to expand...

Damit bin ich einverstanden. Man verwendet es ja in diesem Sinne im wesentlichen in umgangssprachlichen Situationen.

Nun kurz: Wie wird es in meiner Gegend verwendet?

Wenn "scheinbar" das Gegenteil von "anscheinend" bedeutet, wird es betont:
Der hat (nur) *scheinbar *keine Ahnung.​
Wenn es "anscheinend" bedeutet, ist es unbetont und kurz.
Der hat scheinbar *kei*ne* Ahnung.*
Hohe Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass er keine Ahnung hat. Es funktioniert nie mit "nur".​Ich denke, wegen dieser Mehrdeutigkeit wurde es aus dem "normalen" schriftsprachlichen Gebrauch verbannt.

Nochmal danke für den Link.

Wie ist es bei "anscheinlich"? - Das Problem ist, dass "an-" normalerweise betont wird. Damit geht es eher in Richtung "anscheinend". Man kann es aber vielleicht auch mit drei unbetonten verkürzten Silben sprechen, sodass es in die Sprachmelodie passt. Wenn es betont wird, würde ich es eher als "offensichtlich" statt als "scheinbar" auffassen.


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Wie ist es bei "anscheinlich"?


Ist m.E. zu selten, um eine normierte Bedeutung zu haben. Ich sehe es intuitiv näher an _anscheinend_ als an _scheinbar_.


----------

